
Ext JS + jQTouch + Raphaël = Sencha - _pius
http://www.sencha.com/blog/2010/06/14/ext-js-jqtouch-raphael-sencha/
======
huherto
Be careful with this company. They've burned open source developers with a
bait and switch tactic. I lost about six months of work.
[http://groups.google.com/group/Google-Web-
Toolkit/browse_thr...](http://groups.google.com/group/Google-Web-
Toolkit/browse_thread/thread/2918164133ac9b2e)

~~~
boucher
This seems disingenuous. While it certainly sucks that something which was
once completely free to you now costs money or comes with several strings
attached, it's hardly unfair or dishonest. What you had for free continues to
be free, forever. That's the nature of open source. You could fork that code
base and continue to improve it, or start your own project around it.

Sencha decided they couldn't build a sustainable business by continuing to not
charge people for their hard work, a reasonable and dare I say responsible
decision. People who are making money off their work now have the choice to
financially support that work, rather than simply seeing it die completely,
which is what would have otherwise happened.

~~~
jonpaul
While the point you make is true, the parent is correct. Beware of this
company if you use their GXT product. They continually treat their GXT
CUSTOMERS poorly.

------
JoelMcCracken
Funny, I was actually just browsing the ExtJS site last night, and decided I
would almost certainly never use it. Its way too crazy corporate.

I just hope Raphael and jQTouch will continue to be developed independently.

~~~
threepointone
What do you mean, corporate? I've used it, and it does incredibly well for
performance and stabilty, has a beautifully consistent API, and the best
documentation for such a big js lib. Give it a go, man, you won't be
disappointed (I hope).

~~~
JoelMcCracken
The massive support drop down (with all really prominent I'm-a-middle-manager-
can-i-pay-you choices)

The highlighted quote from Adobe.

The fact that Sencha is named "in the tradition of Java".

If you look at the front page, you easily tell that it isn't oriented toward
developers. Contrast this with, for example, <http://jqtouch.com/>,
<http://jquery.com>, and <http://raphaeljs.com/>

When you finally figure out where the API and demos are, it still takes quite
a while to figure out if some jslib things are supported -- for example, some
kind of rich text editor. I just looked again, and I don't think it is, but
really I'm not sure.

I very well may try it, though. I've been looking for a project that makes a
beautiful, cohesive interface, largely for web game programming purposes. I'm
glad to hear that, despite its homepage, developers find it to be a nice
project to use =)

~~~
_pius
_The fact that Sencha is named "in the tradition of Java"._

I found that rather chilling, myself.

------
sant0sk1
My biggest concern is what happens to jQTouch as a result of this acquisition.
Will it continue to sit on jQuery or will they switch it to ExtJS?

~~~
ntulip
it won't switch to ExtJS unless it gets trimmed down to like 40kb. It won't. I
think this is just a diversification for ExtJS since other frameworks are
doing UI components now (jQuery UI will catch up to it soon)

~~~
erlanger
> (jQuery UI will catch up to it soon)

I seriously doubt that. jQuery UI is a hack compared to ExtJS.

------
_pius
Where's Jack Slocum in all of this?

~~~
jeresig
It's been over a year since Jack posted to the ExtJS forums:
<http://www.sencha.com/forum/member.php?2-jack.slocum>

Probably safe to say that he's no longer involved.

------
warfangle
I understand that lots of the modules are optional.

However, I cannot see a several megabyte framework [yes, it is: the ext js
download is nearly 11MB, zipped(!!!)] working very well for mobile
development.

~~~
boucher
This is a silly metric. Development downloads have nothing to do with code
deployment size.

Cappuccino's download, for example, comes with two complete versions of the
code, plus the documentation, plus a sample app. And there's also a separate
tools download. Hardly representative of anything at all.

------
111
fdgfd

------
erlanger
Tacky name change clearly aimed to counter the mass of online content critical
of their licensing model.

~~~
steve19
+1 This is why they changed the name!

